# cojo



## kloie

Como se dice cojo la bicicleta Para ir a clase en aleman?
Ich gehe mit dem fahrrad zur klasse.
< ... >


----------



## Tonerl

kloie said:


> Como se dice cojo la bicicleta Para ir a clase en aleman?
> Ich gehe mit dem fahrrad zur klasse.



_*cojo la bicicleta para ir a clase de aleman*_
_*Ich nehme das Fahrrad, um zum Deutschunterricht zu fahren*_
_*Ich fahre mit dem Fahrrad zum Deutschunterricht*_

_*Saludos*_


----------



## baufred

@ Tonerl. ... er wollte nicht zum Deutschunterricht, sondern nur mit dem Fahrrad zur Schule fahren ... den Satz aber in Deutsch ;-)

>> *Ich nehme das Fahrrad, um zur Schule zu fahren.*

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## Tonerl

_*Hallo Baufred !*_

_*Vom Grundsatz her, mag deine Interpretation ja richtig sein, aber müsste es dann nicht eher heißen:
cojo la bicicleta para ir a la escuela ?*_

_*LG *_


----------



## Peterdg

Creo que la pregunta original está mal planteada y tiene que ser:

¿Cómo se dice "cojo la bicicleta para ir a clase" en alemán?

O, incluso mejor: ¿Cómo se dice en alemán: "cojo la bicicleta para ir a clase"?


----------



## baufred

sea cómo sea ... nadie es perfecto ... 

Saludos  ...


----------



## Tonerl

Peterdg said:


> O, incluso mejor: ¿Cómo se dice en alemán: "cojo la bicicleta para ir a clase"?



_*Ich würde es der Einfachheit halber, so übersetzen:*_
_*Ich nehme das Fahrrad, um zum "Unterricht" zu fahren *_!


----------



## Tonerl

baufred said:


> sea cómo sea ... nadie es perfecto ...



_*Wie Recht du hast, das macht es aber doch so spannend, oder ? *_

_*Hasta la próxima !*_


----------

